# California Kid



## romaj (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey,

My name is Jay.  I'm from San Diego, CA.  I've trained in Taekwondo for 10 years and I'm planning to start Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu tomorrow if my cold goes away.  I'll be studying at the Gracie-Barra school.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome!  Sand Diego is one of my favorite cities in the world.  Great place.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello Jay, welcome to MT


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2009)

I spent a lot of time in San Diego.  Well, what I could see of it from over the fence at Marine Corps Recruit Depot back in 1979.  A jet airliner landed on us once too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome

And you just reminded me of a movie from 1974 The California Kid staring Martin Sheen


----------



## seasoned (Dec 1, 2009)

Greeting and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> And you just reminded me of a movie from 1974 The California Kid staring Martin Sheen



There was also a great song by that name by The Beat Farmers.  Vocals by the late, great, Country Dick Montana.


----------



## Ian the Great (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome from Palm Springs


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 2, 2013)

Really? We're reviving a Meet & Greet that's 4 years old?


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT from Downey (Just outside of LA) !


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Enjoy.


----------

